

Functional Rendering - gren
http://greweb.me/2013/11/functional-rendering/

======
subb
This is more "rendering functions" than functional rendering. I was hoping to
see something more complex like a game rendering engine, which is extremely
hard to do since there's a lot of state management.

~~~
agumonkey
I don't know if this really qualify for functional rendering, but the stream-
ness of the concept feels functional :
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycSpSSt-
yVs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycSpSSt-yVs)

------
msl09
All these browser crashing web apps further back my intuition that the web is
not ready for 3D.

~~~
pjmlp
For me, WebGL is only for quick prototyping OpenGL ideas, before writing them
in native code.

